# ATI Radeon HD 5000 GPU-Z LOGO



## regorwin56 (Aug 27, 2021)

I want to ask why Radeon HD 5000 uses ATI brand. Why is the logo in GPUZ not ATI but AMD? I want to know why


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 27, 2021)

Probably they were all upgraded at once to have the same logo.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 27, 2021)

regorwin56 said:


> I want to ask why Radeon HD 5000 uses ATI brand. Why is the logo in GPUZ not ATI but AMD? I want to know why



Because AMD bought ATI


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 27, 2021)

regorwin56 said:


> I want to ask why Radeon HD 5000 uses ATI brand. Why is the logo in GPUZ not ATI but AMD? I want to know why


Radeon HD 5870 was released under the AMD brand, if you check in Device Manager, the card shows up as "AMD" not as "ATI"

Older cards do use the ATI logo


----------



## regorwin56 (Aug 27, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Radeon HD 5870 was released under the AMD brand, if you check in Device Manager, the card shows up as "AMD" not as "ATI"
> 
> Older cards do use the ATI logo


He used the ATI brand when he released


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 27, 2021)

Correct, and back then the card in device manager was named "ATI ..."





AMD has since rebranded the cards to AMD


----------



## regorwin56 (Aug 27, 2021)

It is still ATI on the website This is HD5700

So which version of the driver was renamed


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 27, 2021)

Interesting





@T4C Fantasy: What do you think? Should GPU-Z show the ATI logo for HD 5870 and similar cards from that period?


----------



## regorwin56 (Aug 27, 2021)

Cards supported by AMD Catalyst 15.11 Radeon HD 5000 is still called ATI on the website AMD


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 27, 2021)

regorwin56 said:


> Cards supported by AMD Catalyst 15.11 Radeon HD 5000 is still called ATI on the website AMD


What difference does it make? Nothing.

Amd bought ATi, ATi is owned by AMD


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 27, 2021)

regorwin56 said:


> 15.11



and one month later they changed the name:


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 27, 2021)

ATI Technologies - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




AMD Completed Acquisition in 2006, ATi badging was phased out in 2010.

So to change badging for 1 wont go noticed by the majority.


----------



## regorwin56 (Aug 27, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> and one month later they changed the name:


In the device management from which version of the driver was renamed
And the LOGO on GPUZ



eidairaman1 said:


> ATI Technologies - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Understand, I just want to know why HD5000 and HD4000 still use the ATI brand?
GPUZ shows AMD Logo


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 27, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Interesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it should be an ATI badge, its more accurate as far as badging goes

Edit: this is just for being time accurate, if you want to use an amd badge at least use the earliest one


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 27, 2021)

HD 5000 series sits in a strange spot. The ATi brand is physically molded into the shrouds, but at release there was emphasis on it being all AMD. Leading up to launch they made a big show about how it was "The AMD Evergreen Family" and the RV ASIC codes were reserved from the public. However, at launch they still used ATi Catalyst (until 10.10), still had the ATi logo on demo scenes, and still put the ATi logo on the boxes for all the supported features (ATi CrossfireX, ATi Eyefinity, ATi Radeon, etc.) 

So it should probably be ATi in GPU-Z.


----------



## regorwin56 (Aug 28, 2021)

T4C Fantasy said:


> I think it should be an ATI badge, its more accurate as far as badging goes
> 
> Edit: this is just for being time accurate, if you want to use an amd badge at least use the earliest one View attachment 214408


I remember that there are only two logos for the Radeon series in GPU Z: ATI Radeon/AMD Radeon There are only these two kinds of logos in the picture, right?



Fouquin said:


> HD 5000 series sits in a strange spot. The ATi brand is physically molded into the shrouds, but at release there was emphasis on it being all AMD. Leading up to launch they made a big show about how it was "The AMD Evergreen Family" and the RV ASIC codes were reserved from the public. However, at launch they still used ATi Catalyst (until 10.10), still had the ATi logo on demo scenes, and still put the ATi logo on the boxes for all the supported features (ATi CrossfireX, ATi Eyefinity, ATi Radeon, etc.)
> 
> So it should probably be ATi in GPU-Z.


ATi Catalyst Renamed after 10.10 AMD Catalyst ?


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 28, 2021)

I still see the ATI name in certain spots on all of my amd gpus
even modern ones IE RX580 Vega8


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 28, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> I still see the ATI name in certain spots on all of my amd gpus
> even modern ones IE RX580 Vega8



That's because due to regulatory tape, ATi Technologies ULC still exists in Canada. AMD operates both the Markham and Calgary offices as ATi Technologies, and thus there's still an ATi Technologies sticker on the modern cards.


----------



## regorwin56 (Aug 28, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> I still see the ATI name in certain spots on all of my amd gpus
> even modern ones IE RX580 Vega8


Is there a picture?



Fouquin said:


> That's because due to regulatory tape, ATi Technologies ULC still exists in Canada. AMD operates both the Markham and Calgary offices as ATi Technologies, and thus there's still an ATi Technologies sticker on the modern cards.


That's it, it just solved one of my previous questions


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 28, 2021)

regorwin56 said:


> Is there a picture?


----------



## regorwin56 (Aug 28, 2021)

Fouquin said:


> View attachment 214471


Thx


----------



## Naki (Aug 28, 2021)

Support  Yes, not many such new cards exist, but if you know or not, in China for example there are still millions of users using Windows XP. 
So, ATI is not dead.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 28, 2021)

Fouquin said:


> That's because due to regulatory tape, ATi Technologies ULC still exists in Canada. AMD operates both the Markham and Calgary offices as ATi Technologies, and thus there's still an ATi Technologies sticker on the modern cards.



Same Goes for AT&T, certain internal materials are still labeled SBC, Southwestern Bell, or the other Bells


----------



## regorwin56 (Aug 28, 2021)

Naki said:


> Support  Yes, not many such new cards exist, but if you know or not, in China for example there are still millions of users using Windows XP.
> So, ATI is not dead.


ATI RADEON is 2000-2010, which happens to be the era of WindowsXP


----------



## Naki (Aug 28, 2021)

regorwin56 said:


> ATI RADEON is 2000-2010, which happens to be the era of WindowsXP


Nope, not fully correct.
Please note Windows Vista came out on November 8, 2006, so in most part of 2005-2010 it was the default/NEW OS.


----------



## regorwin56 (Aug 28, 2021)

Naki said:


> Nope, not fully correct.
> Please note Windows Vista came out on November 8, 2006, so in most part of 2005-2010 it was the default/NEW OS.


That’s right, it’s just that XP was used by most people at the time, right?


----------



## Naki (Aug 28, 2021)

regorwin56 said:


> That’s right, it’s just that XP was used by most people at the time, right?



Okay, seems so indeed.  Thanks!

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/ndortq


----------



## regorwin56 (Aug 28, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Interesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to ask your final thoughts on this issue
Do you want to modify the HD5000 on GPU Z


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 28, 2021)

regorwin56 said:


> ATI RADEON is 2000-2010, which happens to be the era of WindowsXP


ATI has been around longer than that dude


----------



## regorwin56 (Aug 28, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> ATI has been around longer than that dude


It’s true that Windows XP was in 2001 and Radeon was in 2000. 
I guessed it for his mention of Windows XP


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 29, 2021)

XP was Replaced by 7 in 2009 lol


----------



## Remeca (Aug 29, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> XP was Replaced by 7 in 2009 lol


I replaced it with Vista in 2007ish. Couldn't get 7 fast enough when it came out.


----------



## pavle (Aug 29, 2021)

GPU-Z should say ATI Radeon for HD 5xxx cards, it's the last true (VLIW-5) ATI design. VLIW-4 was AMD or so I believe.


----------



## regorwin56 (Aug 29, 2021)

pavl3 said:


> GPU-Z should say ATI Radeon for HD 5xxx cards, it's the last true (VLIW-5) ATI design. VLIW-4 was AMD or so I believe.


HD5000 VLIW-5 Terascale 2 
HD6000 VLIW-4 Terascale 3


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2021)

HD 5xxx Series will show with ATI logo in next release of GPU-Z


----------

